# got my cheeks pierced last night lol :D



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

hey all i got my cheeks pierced last night and im bored so i thought id share a pic haha 
enjoy and feel free to comment


----------



## syeph8 (May 25, 2010)

better not go under water for too long..


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

hahaha wait till they heal il be a water foutain  take them out and spray water out hahaha


----------



## Gekambi (May 25, 2010)

Now that would be a party trick id like to see. Nice smile by the way. Lol.


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

cheers lol


----------



## bluereptile (May 25, 2010)

heaps good  im hoping to get snakes bites and septum by the end of the year


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> heaps good  im hoping to get snakes bites and septum by the end of the year



sick hopefully u do 
i get another 3 dermal anchors on thursday


----------



## bluereptile (May 25, 2010)

post photos when its done lol


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

i will


----------



## Sidonia (May 25, 2010)

Looks good!

I was reading up about cheek piercings because I wanted some and many people mention getting lumps in their cheeks.

I decided on one very low cheek piercing (it sat in line with my gums and looked like a beauty spot on the outside) instead of the two normal cheek piercings.
Ended up getting the dreaded lump, eventually got sick of the piercing itself and took it out a week or so ago. 
The lump is still there, hoping it will go away. It has gone down a fair bit since I took it out but there is still a hardness there.

Hopefully it doesn't happen to you.


----------



## Kenshin (May 25, 2010)

i used to have a gf that could take out her peircing just above the right side of her lip and she could spray water pretty far lol


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

i tried with my lip piercings didnt work but lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 25, 2010)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I was reading up about cheek piercings because I wanted some and many people mention getting lumps in their cheeks.
> 
> ...




I have that "lump" on one of my nostrils from about 7 years ago from a dodgy peircing.Acts like a speed bump when you go for a dig lol.


----------



## antaresia_boy (May 25, 2010)

Haha, girl at my school has taken hers out and it looks stupid now! These little holes in each cheek.


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I have that "lump" on one of my nostrils from about 7 years ago from a dodgy peircing.Acts like a speed bump when you go for a dig lol.



bahahahahahahahahaha nice digging styles  i got 3 on my ear from industrial bar and another piercing had them for years


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> Haha, girl at my school has taken hers out and it looks stupid now! These little holes in each cheek.



permanent dimples now lol


----------



## chickensnake (May 25, 2010)

Nice. I too wanna see the dermals when theyre done, Iv got lip, tongue, and 6mm stretchers in both ears and im thinking about getting 2nd holes AGAIN lol and stretching those to 3mm & the 6es to 8s ........lol


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> Nice. I too wanna see the dermals when theyre done, Iv got lip, tongue, and 6mm stretchers in both ears and im thinking about getting 2nd holes AGAIN lol and stretching those to 3mm & the 6es to 8s ........lol



nice i got tongue 3 lip 1 dermal ear stretched to 10 and cheeks soon be to be 4 dermals


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

did have industrial and horizontal eyebrow done too but got rejected so i took them out


----------



## chickensnake (May 25, 2010)

-_-sweet, lol when i lived in nsw the school i went to tryed to say that it was child abuse (but yet kids could have tatoos), but i got them done in qld b4 i was there so thry had nothing else to say


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> -_-sweet, lol when i lived in nsw the school i went to tryed to say that it was child abuse (but yet kids could have tatoos), but i got them done in qld b4 i was there so thry had nothing else to say



haha one of my teachers said take it out and i said no il come back next week with more lol
i didnt and she said take it out again and i said il get the pliers for u to take it out and she said no lol so i kept them


----------



## chickensnake (May 25, 2010)

While your on the teacher topic.....i dyed my hair bright purple for something different the principal tryed to suspend me for it and said i was setting a bad example or something. (and shave for a cure was comming up the next day) so i said it was for that and they said it was temporary dyes only, lol so mum said that she (the principal) dyed her hair so whats the diff, if she didnt dye her hair it would be grey...XD.......then she apologised and dropped it lol


----------



## bigi (May 25, 2010)

give me the bolt cutters i will take them out. I think they look stupid, however all to their own, if you are happy with them, thats great and thats all that matters


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

bigi said:


> give me the bolt cutters i will take them out. I think they look stupid, however all to their own, if you are happy with them, thats great and thats all that matters


 
thats it each to there own u might like guys i like girls u might like cars i like bikes its all the time each to there own +1

(not forwarding the guys bit towards u bigi btw)


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> While your on the teacher topic.....i dyed my hair bright purple for something different the principal tryed to suspend me for it and said i was setting a bad example or something. (and shave for a cure was comming up the next day) so i said it was for that and they said it was temporary dyes only, lol so mum said that she (the principal) dyed her hair so whats the diff, if she didnt dye her hair it would be grey...XD.......then she apologised and dropped it lol


lol good call


----------



## Asharee133 (May 25, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> Nice. I too wanna see the dermals when theyre done, Iv got lip, tongue, and 6mm stretchers in both ears and im thinking about getting 2nd holes AGAIN lol and stretching those to 3mm & the 6es to 8s ........lol


and your 14?!


----------



## jasethenut (May 25, 2010)

sweet i had 32mm tunnel in my left and 40mm in my right had to take them out for work


----------



## chickensnake (May 26, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> and your 14?!


 
LOL yeah why?


----------



## shaye (May 26, 2010)

Haha


----------



## Jay84 (May 26, 2010)

That looks hot, i have always loved cheek piercings...... but then again, i do have a slight fetish for dimples lol


----------



## Sidonia (May 26, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> While your on the teacher topic.....i dyed my hair bright purple for something different the principal tryed to suspend me for it and said i was setting a bad example or something. (and shave for a cure was comming up the next day) so i said it was for that and they said it was temporary dyes only, lol so mum said that she (the principal) dyed her hair so whats the diff, if she didnt dye her hair it would be grey...XD.......then she apologised and dropped it lol



Ha!
I find it ridiculous when schools try to do this.
I wore stripy socks to school and I got called in to the principal office where she told me to not wear them any more becuase it will encourage the young kids to do that and they might get teased for being different.. So I was like "But stopping me from doing it is showing people who would tease someone for wearing them that it's not ok to be different" She didn't have a response but I was still not allowed to wear the socks any more.


----------



## shaye (May 26, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> That looks hot, i have always loved cheek piercings...... but then again, i do have a slight fetish for dimples lol


 
Are u a guy??? Lol just wondering coz u said it looks hot


----------



## jacorin (May 26, 2010)

no jay's not a guy...well,techincally he is.....but ummmmmmmmm yeh hahahahaha......sorry jay,just came out....my bad.......oh and just saying,that the 1st thought when i read your thread heading,was that you got your bottom cheeks pierced lmaoooooo


----------



## Jay84 (May 26, 2010)

shaye said:


> Are u a guy??? Lol just wondering coz u said it looks hot


 
Hahaha... yes i am..... and i think it looks hot lol


----------



## hypochondroac (May 26, 2010)

When i was at school i got badgered alot for my modifications.. all you have to say is that you're tribal, it's like the churchies being allowed to wear their jesus necklaces.. if it's religion or belief you can get away with anything.

We're twins by the way, i've got my cheeks done aswell.


----------



## bluereptile (May 26, 2010)

cheeks will be on my list now ...


----------



## Nidhogg (May 26, 2010)

I used to be the most pierced kid at school. Long time ago now. The piercings are gone, but the attitude and ink remains. Actually sometimes I put a big stainless ring in the left ear for a party weekend or somesuch.


----------



## shaye (May 26, 2010)

Sick lol  hahahah


----------



## fritzi2009 (May 26, 2010)

I would probably feint, there's so much skin to go through in your cheek haha. Looks tops though.
I could never spray water out of my lip piercing hole  I was so disappointed.


----------



## grimace256 (May 26, 2010)

thats disgusting. wt f


----------



## Mithral (May 26, 2010)

*Lumps and piercings*

Lumps dont happen from dodgy piercings. They are the bodys reaction to the piercing and are not unusual. Back when it was only fashionable to pierce ones ears, there were some people who had one ear that was perfectly OK and the other got a lump no matter how many times they tried. The lump will not go away, nor will the scar left by the piercing.


----------



## fritzi2009 (May 26, 2010)

Mithral said:


> Lumps dont happen from dodgy piercings. They are the bodys reaction to the piercing and are not unusual. Back when it was only fashionable to pierce ones ears, there were some people who had one ear that was perfectly OK and the other got a lump no matter how many times they tried. The lump will not go away, nor will the scar left by the piercing.


 
If I'm thinking of the same kind of lump, I have one from an ear piercing in my lobe. Sometimes I can stab an earring in there, but usually there is a hard lump where the piercing hole is.
Sometimes it hurts when I press on it though. Could be the same thing..... also have the same thing on my other ear from a closed up piercing...


----------



## hypochondroac (May 26, 2010)

Oh and Shaye, have fun with the swelling for the next week.. it's brutal if you swell up like i did, make sure your piercings are long enough to allow for alot of swelling, i ended up cutting the inside of my cheek open with a scalpel because my cheek healed over the back of the jewellery, happened overnight.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 26, 2010)

it was funny as when me bro was gettin his nipple peirced  looked so painful


----------



## shaye (May 27, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> Oh and Shaye, have fun with the swelling for the next week.. it's brutal if you swell up like i did, make sure your piercings are long enough to allow for alot of swelling, i ended up cutting the inside of my cheek open with a scalpel because my cheek healed over the back of the jewellery, happened overnight.


 
Yeh haha swelled up heaps ATM from laughing and smiling heaps haha hurts soo much now to even smile the littlest haha and I been stretching it open to eat things haha ordered a hamburger and forgot bout them till I stretched and they hurt lol gahahaha


----------



## Fangus (May 27, 2010)

I'm a professional piercer with 14 yrs experience .... those lumps are scar tissure any piercing at all will leave some amount of scaring ... even an ear lobe piercing will leave a lump..... PIERCINGS AREN'T PERMANENT , BUT THE SCARS ARE !!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 27, 2010)

I got my nose pierced 2 years ago  When I did, my friend's mum said that I "looked like a ****".


----------



## shaye (May 27, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> I got my nose pierced 2 years ago  When I did, my friend's mum said that I "looked like a ****".


 
Yeh that's happened to my friend she got her beauty spot done an her mum called her that too

yeh that's good Fangus u would have a few yourself wouldn't you??


----------



## shaye (May 27, 2010)

Well I'm sitting in the shop waiting for the girl infront to get her first dermal then I'm up to get my 3  I will post pics when I get home


----------



## Jay84 (May 27, 2010)

shaye said:


> Well I'm sitting in the shop waiting for the girl infront to get her first dermal then I'm up to get my 3  I will post pics when I get home


 
Where are you getting them done? I had 4 in the back of my neck running down my spine. 3 got ripped out... i now only have one lol


----------



## Vincey (May 27, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> I got my nose pierced 2 years ago  When I did, my friend's mum said that I "looked like a ****".



No offense intended, I dont know you I can't comment on your life or what you are or aren't.
But personally, I'd do the same if they got a nose piercing at 13 just the way the world spins sometimes.
Piercings should be kept to 15 in my opinion. I would say 16 but i'd be a hypocrite. I got mine at 15. (only kept 1 of the numerous in those 4 and a half years).


----------



## shaye (May 27, 2010)

Umm on my face nearer other one I got and then the same on the opposite side


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 27, 2010)

Looks like you got shot with a BB gun.....


----------



## hypochondroac (May 27, 2010)

What really ticks me off is the fact that most parents will allow their daughters to have their ears pierced at the age of six or even earlier because it's considered the norm for females.. but if a thirteen year old wants their lip pierced it's trashy and unsuitable. Same thing, different area.

If my children approached me about having something pierced at the age of thirteen firstly i'd be glad they approached me at all and secondly i'd accompany them and explain that it's important to find a reputable parlour and to make sure it's done correctly.

Hey atleast if they're busy getting pierced they arn't spending the cash on droogies.


----------



## shaye (May 27, 2010)

Good call chondro and yeh for them done will post a pic later my face is a little sore


----------



## shaye (May 28, 2010)

bout an hour after i got the dermals done they were sore and a bit red


----------



## Mrs I (May 28, 2010)

Dont mean to offend, but for what purpose.?

I mean what sort of job are you looking for, i know people shouldnt judge (i have tats) but they do, and do you really think your going to get a decent job with all those in your face ?


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 28, 2010)

shaye said:


> View attachment 148055
> bout an hour after i got the dermals done they were sore and a bit red


 
OMG u look different!!!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 28, 2010)

Same purpose that you might cut and style your hair, he obviously likes the look of it.
I'm not seeing many pierced/tattooed hobo's so we must do okay for ourselves.


----------



## chickensnake (May 28, 2010)

Shaye your face looks sore lol, you look like you have been smacked in the face with a shovel or havnt slept for the last 4 days.?lol
What will the next ones be?
Mrs I, the reson most ppl have peircings is for that they like them, just like reptiles you cant stop at just one there has to be lots and lots of them  lol


----------



## razeunit (May 28, 2010)

Firstly Shaye is a top bloke and has helped me through a number of threads and pm's. They look cool mate but personally I would be a little bit worried about limiting my job opportunities. Also if I got into a blue the extra damage that could be caused. My cousin has piercings and tattoo's and it doesn't seem to affect his life in a negative way as he drives trucks and works security. A good mate of mine however has dreadlocks and works as a panel beater and has trouble finding jobs even though he is one of the best panel beaters I have seen ( i'm in the automotive trade ).


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 28, 2010)

1 question
do they hurt to get put in or does it hurt more after???


----------



## hypochondroac (May 28, 2010)

Depends on the location.


----------



## chickensnake (May 29, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> 1 question
> do they hurt to get put in or does it hurt more after???


 
I dont have heaps of peircings but in my experience they hurt more after.......lol dont get your tongue done it feels like they are jamming the needle in repeatidly for the next 3-4 days after its done lol.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 29, 2010)

Cartilage hurts more while it's happening, My septum made my eyes water heaps - Cheeks hurt alot more after it's done because of the amount of swelling and piercings like ears, belly button etc are pretty much painless.


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 29, 2010)

VinceFASSW said:


> No offense intended, I dont know you I can't comment on your life or what you are or aren't.
> But personally, I'd do the same if they got a nose piercing at 13 just the way the world spins sometimes.
> Piercings should be kept to 15 in my opinion. I would say 16 but i'd be a hypocrite. I got mine at 15. (only kept 1 of the numerous in those 4 and a half years).


 

I was in high school, year 8, its a nose piercing - not a tattoo. It's impermanent. Here's a picture of me with it in. It's a bit blurry, but do I look like a ****? I don't think so.


----------



## shaye (May 29, 2010)

haha yeh some people are heroes over the keyboard and i wouldnt mind meeting face to face i got nothing to hide and the only reason i do it is to see how far i can push my body to the limits im stopping at 10 on my face and 1 on the ear atm and will more then likely get more soon and yeh they did hurt going in because she was learning on me this was her 2nd 3rd and 4th ever so i gave her a bit of credit for it and all i see is you have to learn somewhere how to do things and if there arent people like me out there then how are you gonna learn how to do something and obviously TurismoZX doesnt like pain or he would probably have some and yeh turismo why not post up a photo of of u your more likely to look like a *** then me at least i got the pride to show myself and nah i dont have wax in my hair i got out of the shower and 10 minutes later i took the pic i dont do nothing to my hair as its only hair to me but each to there own.
thanx to all the positive comments and questions etc if u keep posting il be more then happy to answer any questions or just even to have a chat and yeh my face is a tad sore lol not as much anymore swelling has gone down and redness is gone but not starting to bruise and it did feel like a got a smack in the head lol 



*hypochondroac* thanx for answering a few questions too mate appreciate it 

and lullabylizard im not going to say u look like a **** or u dont as its not my part to say if u do or you dont IMO do wat u want and wen u want and dont let others judge you 
turismo dont bother commenting if u dont like the thread there is obviously enough people here liking it and disliking it as im not offended any way by u because your on a keyboard as mattsnake said 
thanx again to all comments and will put up a pic of them once there all healed and looking much better 

!!!ShAyE!!!


----------



## Megzz (May 29, 2010)

shaye said:


> turismo why not post up a photo of of u your more likely to look like a *** then me at least i got the pride to show myself



Thats exactly what I was gonna say :lol:

They look awsum. Painful, but awsum!!


----------



## Jay84 (May 29, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> What really ticks me off is the fact that most parents will allow their daughters to have their ears pierced at the age of six or even earlier because it's considered the norm for females.. but if a thirteen year old wants their lip pierced it's trashy and unsuitable. Same thing, different area.
> 
> If my children approached me about having something pierced at the age of thirteen firstly i'd be glad they approached me at all and secondly i'd accompany them and explain that it's important to find a reputable parlour and to make sure it's done correctly.
> 
> Hey atleast if they're busy getting pierced they arn't spending the cash on droogies.


 
I really wish my parents were like you! My parents are very close minded, whilst living at home i had to hide my piercings from them (nipple and PA). Times are changing and these things need to be more accepted as you say.



shaye said:


> View attachment 148055
> bout an hour after i got the dermals done they were sore and a bit red


 
Shaye they look great! Just be careful with the dermals on your face, i have many friends who have had them done and rejected, they have been fine and healed for months then decide to reject and grow out.


----------



## Mrs I (May 29, 2010)

My hubby has a PA and i have piercings aswell as tatts, but all in places that can be covered for job interviews and the such.

I just think your limiting your opportunitites in life with so many in your face like that.

I mean you can get away with one or two (eyebrow, lip, tounge, nose) but to have them out there like that ...... 

Its a forum, opinions are each to their own.

I dont think they make you look like 'Jay' at all, and i think Jay is pretty cool....

I think they make you look like a kid who is trying to look tough, in my opinion (which its a forum and i am allowed to have)..


----------



## Jay84 (May 29, 2010)

Mrs I said:


> My hubby has a PA and i have piercings aswell as tatts, but all in places that can be covered for job interviews and the such.
> 
> I just think your limiting your opportunitites in life with so many in your face like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs I (May 29, 2010)

No Jay i would not blame him, most men actually want to look like you, they are just too scared to admit it. lol..

Funny thing is a lot of women like the 'stigma' of the gay man, a man who takes care of himself, buff body and all lol ..


----------



## Jay84 (May 29, 2010)

Mrs I said:


> No Jay i would not blame him, most men actually want to look like you, they are just too scared to admit it. lol..
> 
> Funny thing is a lot of women like the 'stigma' of the gay man, a man who takes care of himself, buff body and all lol ..


 
Hahahaha.... saying that Miss l, i have not been to the gym since i started seeing someone new (only 2 months).... i have lost the abs and am currently sitting at my desk at work eating a whole packet of lamingtons lol


----------



## Mrs I (May 29, 2010)

Rubbish Jay, bet you still have those Abs !! Cmon you have a pic in every other thread how about one of your abs here lol ..


----------



## mattyf (May 29, 2010)

you gotta get a picture of the water trick when it heals properly mate


----------



## Jay84 (May 29, 2010)

Mrs I said:


> Rubbish Jay, bet you still have those Abs !! Cmon you have a pic in every other thread how about one of your abs here lol ..


 
Hahahahaha.......... i think ppl have seen enough of my pics.... and i have received enough hate mail lol



mattyf said:


> you gotta get a picture of the water trick when it heals properly mate


 
It has healed properly, i had it done when i was 18, almost 8 years now. I have stretched it to a 5mm hole (2 guage), i can fit a straw through it lol


----------



## shaye (May 29, 2010)

thanx meggz 
and yeh il post up a pic of it if i can once its all healed and i try the water trick lol umm i cant change them for a bit and i wouldnt relly like the spikes on there as they would stick out a bit and feel weird as these are just tiny plates 
jay and mrs i haha i dont wanna look like u jay (not offensive or anything lol) but yeh i like the piercings and i think they look alright but each to their own as everyone has said in this thread 
thanx all 

!!!ShAyE!!!


----------



## shaye (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.rsvp.com.au/profile/display.jsp?handle=TurismoZX&uid=2639377%5B%2Furl%5D




who remembers turismo who wouldnt post a pic


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 26, 2010)

Wonders why Shaye would be looking up men on rvsp !!


----------



## bpb02 (Jun 26, 2010)

Very confused by why you posted that


----------



## shaye (Jun 27, 2010)

search on google he was trying to bag me out for looking like an idiot lol i obviously dont care wat i look like or i wouldnt of posted pics and he is up there trying to get a gf lol


----------



## shaye (Jun 27, 2010)

*TurismoZX* 






View Profile 




View Forum Posts 
Suspended

Reason General Site Rule 1 - Nastiness or Name Calling 
*TurismoZX* 





View Profile 




View Forum Posts 
Suspended

Reason offensive 
u cant see what he wrote but he obviously got into trouble for it


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 27, 2010)

I find it funny people are telling you you wont be able to get a job because of your facial piercings , They are only piercings , as much as first impressions count as long as you arnt a twit you will have no probs getting a job.

I work retail and look ALOT more extreme than someone with just a few piercings in there face and it really doesn't make a huge difference  

Apart from the blank look on ya face it looks fine , haha


----------



## shaye (Jun 27, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> I find it funny people are telling you you wont be able to get a job because of your facial piercings , They are only piercings , as much as first impressions count as long as you arnt a twit you will have no probs getting a job.
> 
> I work retail and look ALOT more extreme than someone with just a few piercings in there face and it really doesn't make a huge difference
> 
> Apart from the blank look on ya face it looks fine , haha


yeh your like a blue shrek  just not as fat lol 
there is heaps of places u can get a job im doing labouring now and my boss just shakes his head everytime i get a new piercing or tattoo lol but yeh there is plenty of places u can get jobs like traffic control labouring building everything like that just look at half the old bloked doing trades heaps of them are covered in wrinkled up patches of black ink (once were tattoos lol)
but yeh it cant be that hard to get a job if so i dont have time for people who judge before they know u


----------



## shaye (Jun 27, 2010)

the generation im in a fair few people have piercings and tattoos so what there gonna not hire everyone with tattoos and piercings lol
il just go on the doll lol not really but yeh


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 27, 2010)

Riley said:


> usual ignorant comments



That's your opinion, a bad opinion i might add. I bet if you went around telling everyone who had piercings that it looked disgusting you'd get bashed fairly quick, just saying.


----------



## shaye (Jun 28, 2010)

iamheretic said:


> That's your opinion, a bad opinion i might add. I bet if you went around telling everyone who had piercings that it looked disgusting you'd get bashed fairly quick, just saying.


 
lol i dont think your just saying lol im sure alot of people would haha i get more weird looks and questions about them lol


----------

